# GB Notification Pulldown Help



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking for the right png or xml to change the "Ongoing" bar color on DX GB. I have found everything but that.

Thanks


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

It is the title_bar_... png


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

the text color or the bar itself?


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking for the bar itself. I channged title bar... whatever png in both framework and systemui with no luck. Even verified i had actually changed it. I will triple check.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

It is statusbar_background.png in systemUi.apk I believe.

You changed the background where the verizon text is in the pulldown

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

You will find your answer here, You have to decompile the sytemui.apk and edit the shade_bgcolor in /res/values/drawables.xml Hope this helps.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> You will find your answer here, You have to decompile the sytemui.apk and edit the shade_bgcolor in /res/values/drawables.xml Hope this helps.


You sure about this..i am almost positive it is just a simple.png swap.

I was under the impression the xml editing was just for like volume bar colors, and the background of like the settings and contacts lists and stuff.

Did the OP change his question...i could h have sworn this was all about the actual notification bar and not the ongoing bar color. Poster above me is correct. Don't listen to me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

Hehe. Thanks for the answers folks. That is what I needed.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Which part? Was it a PNG or an XML?


----------



## DroidJunk (Jun 6, 2011)

It was the xml.


----------

